# Retailer Chat, September 13, 2005: some details, locals, etc...



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Jim and Amir....

Last Night very special night - 25th Aniversary of EchoStar...
Had Blast (at Charlie Chat i guess) .. Had good wishes.. Had some contests.. Gave away prices.... Was a good Chat (ya.. speaking about last night's Charlie Chat) .. Spoke about Katrina...

Speaking about Katrina now again .. (what Echostar is doing for / cuz of it, etc) ..same information that was provided at Yesturday's Charlie Chat basically...

Univision added in Puerto Rico's Market (recently)

NFL Network (ch 154 - Top 120) and CSTV - College Sports TV Network (ch 152 - Top 180) were just launched..

New Mosaics format (ITV) ... different way to watch Football .. different angles etc.. - "DISH HOME is changing!" 

...
Internationals:

25th of August - "Melody Of Arabia" channel launched - ch 775 (at 121) - Free until at least end of the year...

"Alter Globe" launched August 25, 14.99 a month .. (or yearly option also) ... ch 664 - Greek 

2 Italian new one Launched also recently - mentioned previously - Radio Italia and Radio Italia Anni 60...

.99 cents PPV Movie (to celebrate 25th aniversary) .. ( forgot the name .. something about Wedding  ) .. (mentioned previously already..and at Charlie Chat yesturday)
--------

Talking about Retailers' promotion / special (re: International Economics)

Talking about Club Dish Retailers' literature.. tools, economics, etc....

DISH Player DVR 625 is now in "DISH'n it up" promo.... (Things change for the better over last 25 years.... for all .. including Retailers (who have long term place with DISH) .... - Soon to transition to DISH 1000 (showing pictures of it) .. "very attractive and small antenna"

DISH 1000 - views programming from 110 , 119 and 129

Benefits: 
- 10 105/121 SuperDISH markets become D1000

- 15 now Must Carry markets become DISH 1000

- Voom at DISH 1000 

----------
... Gotto go.. The rest later.....


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Any news of a "WHEN" as far as Dish1000 becoming available?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

So, VOOM is staying at 129, eh?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ebaltz said:


> Any news of a "WHEN" as far as Dish1000 becoming available?


September 27th i believe... the rest later..

Lots of info to process and sort out....


----------



## oyving (Sep 16, 2003)

Any talk about mirroring CBS-HD East & West to 129?


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Mikey said:


> So, VOOM is staying at 129, eh?


nope. that's why darkman said voom at dish 1000.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

"Lots of stuff to cover" (Amir)

DISH 1000 - views programming from 110 , 119 and 129

What does it mean? ----> There is a good news for many of you out there...
The D1000 will allow many markets to become single dish markets:

Benefits
- (10) 105 / 121 markets become D1000

- Voom HD content available on the single D1000 antenna in 2/3 of U.S.

- (15) Must Carry Markets now become single D1000 markets...

.......
129 Footprint:

Covers 2/3 of United States

Areas excluded:
- Northeast - North of PA/VA
- Southeast - FL, Southern GA
- South Central - Southern TX

Included area will be provided on the Retailer Care Site

.....
How does it ALL work?

September 27th, 2005 - those locals will convert to D1000:

SuperDISH 105' Markets - Charleston (WV), Charlottesville, Clarksburg, Columbus (OH), Dayton, Richmond, Sioux City:


* Today: Locals = SD 105, Locals + VOOM = SD 105 + 61.5 Wing, Locals + VOOM + 121 Int'l = N/A (5 orbital locations)

* Starting 9/27/05: Locals = D1000, Locals + VOOM = D1000, Locals + VOOM + 121 Int'l = SD121 + 129 Wing


SuperDISH 121' Markets - Erie, Wichita Falls, Wausau:

* Today: Locals = SD 121, Locals + VOOM = SD 121 + 61.5 Wing, Locals + VOOM + 121 Int'l = SD 121 + 61.5

* Starting 9/27/05: Locals = D1000, Locals + VOOM = D1000, Locals + VOOM + 121 Int'l = SD 121 + 129 Wing


Those locals will be in transition from 121 and 105 to 129 .. This is BIG!
Now they need a smaller Dish, easier to install, less expensive, more reliable..
Great news for those markets and for Voom....
It's a look angle.. 121 is in the west (people had to look for 61.5).. now will be way better.. proper equipment will have to be installed...

------
Must Carry Markets:

DISH 1000:

15 Must Carry Markets:

DMAs included: Chicago, Cleveland, Dallas, Denver, Fresno, Greenville, Houston, Little Rock, Louisville, Omaha, Roanoke, Sacramento, Salt Lake City, San Francisco, Sioux Falls

Retailers would have to get determined if the customer wants Must Carry channels or not.. 
But here it is anyhow:

15 Must Carry Markets... D500 Locals + 61.5/148 Must Carry:

*Today: Locals = D500, Must Carry Locals = D500 + 61.5 or 148 (DNS), 61.5 Must Carry Locals + VOOM = D500 + 61.5 Wing, 148 Must Carry Locals + VOOM = D500 + 148 (DNS) and 61.5 Wing, Locals + VOOM + 121 Int'l = SD 121 + 61.5 and/or 148 (DNS)

*Starting 9/27/05: Locals = D500, Must Carry Locals = D1000, 61.5 Must Carry Locals + VOOM = D1000, 148 Must Carry Locals + VOOM = D1000, Locals + VOOM + 121 Int'l = SD 121 + 129 Wing

All of this kicks in on September 27th! .. All of this is happening on September 27th!

You have little time to respond and get used to this (talking to retailers i guess)
Lots of folks are saying: "this is great, this is going to build business, etc.."
Lots of changes - We went from BIG Dish to small Dish.. then to somewhat larger Dish.. now this.. 
Now.. When all the hardware will become available? (for retailers i guess) -------> Amir: "This Thursday!" .. on September 15th...
(Distributors,etc should be all in good shape)

Summary:
- Effective for All Activations Starting 9/27/05
- All VOOM for New and Existing Subscribers in 129 Footprint now receive DISH 1000
- No antenna configuration change outside of 129 Footprint
- VOOM HD provided at no additional upfront cost in these 25 D1000 DMAs for new subs
- New Subscribers in other markets will pay $99.95 for VOOM HD
- Existing subscriber cost to add VOOM becomes $99.99 in all markets
- Reduced from $199.99 to $99.99 in SuperDISH Markets; Equipment dscount changes to reflect new consumer price point

...
Internationa Configuration:

International Content today resides at 121 or 61.5 / 148

Any of the D1000 configurations with 121 International content become a 121 SuperDISH + 129 Wing Install

...
Retailers' economics on Hardware cost... returns, exchanges, etc..

.....
The rest of recap later.. 
Long chat.. Too much info for me to digest now.. and lots of typing to do...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

to retailers: smaller Dish .. business going to grow... even in the other markets obviously.. with 129 available now (we didn't talk a lot about it, cuz we are NOT PREPARED TODAY) .. but the opportunuty for us at 129 .. to do many addtional things for HD.. (we are putting many other things in place before we get into the "push") ... but we ll be adding additional VOOM channels, we ll be adding other HD content, .. some core Content that is available and we are aware of today, as well as lot of new content plus the potential to add local cities in HD..

With this package it certainly makes marketability of our systems of the forthfront again.. it kinda "lowers the tree".. to get this low hanging fruit... without getting tall ladder to get it.. - Makes it easier for us!
Tremendous grows opportunity with new equipment..

Leslie Harper's Talk is Next.. (Favorite Guest)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Leslie Harper's Tech News:

Leslie: - I recorded last night's Charlie Chat.. and i ve got it on my Pocket DISH... so i just downloaded it this morning.. and later on i can catch up, ..when this chat is over... i can just pop this on there.. - Ah! Pocket DISH is so SWEET! 
Leslie - When can you get Charlie Chat on DVR.. on DVD i mean? .. That's NOT going to happen - you will not find last night's Charlie Chat Block Buster on DVD...
Jim - I don't think we have a big market for this out there.. We won't be ripping any DVDs of those chats... lol 
Leslie - But you can put it on your Pocket DISH.. so you ll LOVE it...
But first .. I have to talk about DISH 1000:

DISH 1000 is very cool:

- Receives signal from 110, 119, 129 - all DBS
- Simular size to DISH 5000 (slightly wider.. but in it's hight - slighly smaller)
- Standard LNBF configuration includes: DP Plus Twin and DP Dual (or DP Single)

Reciever Connectivity:

- Older Models 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000, JVC-DVHS and DishPlayer 7100/7200 cannot see 129.. BUT of course all the other models CAN!

- Cannot connect one Legacy alone, or two Legacy receivers to standard configuration

- Can use DP Plus Separator with DP Plus receiver
.......

on 129 supported receivers:
- All will need download to see 129

- Some receivers will have 129 in Point Dish satellite list 

- Some receivers will show 129 only after Check Switch is run

.....
DP Plus Twin's LNB in Port:
- The LNB in port advantage - no switch for up to 2 receivers
- LNB In.. we use that for 129 .. and in Port with 5 1/2 foot cable to the other one..LNB plus Twin
(Showing picture)

when Peaking DISH 1000 - Peak on 119 .. Get strongest signal on 119 (showing small drawing of this)
Engeneers designed it like that ... peak on 119 and you are done! (no need to peak on 110 or 129)

DP Plus Twin Compatibility:
- Will only work with DP Plus 44 switch
output ports 1 and 2 send 119 and 110 respectively, when connected to the switch
- LNB In port disabled (showing picture)


Optional Configurations:
- DP Plus Twin will not work with DP 34 switch
Swap LNBFs to use with DP34 ... DP Twin DP Quad, DP Duals, etc
- Swap all LNBFs with 3 Legacy Dual LNBFs .. and use with SW64 Switch...

...
the rest later.. 
I am gonna have some salad now


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

DISH 1000 Installation:
- Review Page 2 in DISH 1000 Installation Guide
- Notice details start on page 3
-- Torgue Values
-- Receiver S/W minimums - DP Plus Twin installations
Downloading instructions for dual-tuners if not DP Plus-capable

Resources for retailers (if you like more info)
- Retailer Care Site
-- Quick Facts
-- Installation Guide

- Channel 999 
-- DISH 1000 introduction video

......
Next ------> Pocket DISH! ... this is a Fun, Fun products!

-You heard of IPod and portable media players.. BUT - this IS better!
- Not only portable storage and playback of audio, photos, internet video files, But you also get a Quick transfer of DISH Network DVR programs you wanna watch - like a Charlie Chat, Sitcoms.. Movies, etc.. anything you wanna watch...

Showing couple of Videos on Pocket DISH...
700 E - 7 inches LCD screen display - with 40 gig hard drive .. ultimate entertainment .. quickly transfer up to 40 hours of TV from your DVR.. or record up to 160 hours of video storage from other sources... MP3, WMA, WAV file compatible...
or store up to 400,000 JPEG digital photo images to share with friends and family... Play pre-loaded video games or download your own...
- Easy transfer of Data...
- Easy Manage of Data on Pocket DISH...
- Transfer time will vary .. depending on DVR....
- Can record directly from TV or VCR, etc...

AV 402 E - 2.2 inch model
AV 500 E - 4 inch screen
AV 700 E - 7 inch pocket dish

Roughly 1 Gig = 1 hour of DVR video data....

- Get content from compatible DISH Network DVR receiver
-- 942 (with Multimedia software update)
--- USB 2.0 - 1 hour sent in about 5 minutes!

Get content from computer
- Music and photos
Get content from USB mass storage devices (e.g. digital camera, USB key)
Get content from composite sources 
- AV500E and AC700E record audio and video
- AV 402E records audio

Later on - get content from 522s and 625s.. - will be slower though.. than from 942...
......

That's it for now.. - gonna watch Young and the Restless now for an hour or so...
Will continue some time later.....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not mentioned in the city lists but uplinked to 129 ...
MINNEAPOLIS, MN - 8583 (61.5°)
LAS VEGAS, NV - 9037 (148°)
PADUCAH, KY - 9262 (61.5°)
KNOXVILLE, TN - 9318 (61.5° - not available at either location)

Thanks Darkman for the data ...

JL


----------



## Geoff Goodfellow (Sep 9, 2004)

mucho thanks for the all details Darkman!


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Does that mean that cities that have 105 locals off of FSS are SOL on HD?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

olgeezer said:


> Does that mean that cities that have 105 locals off of FSS are SOL on HD?


No. Voom is going there for the 61.5 markets that are moving from 61.5 to 129. All they have to do is spin their 61.5 dish over or replace their D500/D300 pair with a D1000 running the same wires to the same switch as the customer used for the D500/D300 pairing.

Voom is remaining at 61.5 - the solution for SD105 and non-moving SD121 markets remains the same - a SuperDish and 61.5 (soon a SuperDish and 129 will become a supported option).

New HD --- well that hasn't been announced yet. Probably January or February based on current reports.

JL


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

2 Dish for HD. Can you run one 1000 and forget LIL?


----------



## johnbelt28 (Nov 6, 2004)

My locals are on 105.How much will have to pay to upgrade?People around here aren't going to pay alot to change dishes alot haven't even had superdish that long.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

What about existing customers who don't want or need the extra locals now on 129? Will Dish make all existing customers upgrade to a dish1000?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

johnbelt28 said:


> My locals are on 105.How much will have to pay to upgrade?People around here aren't going to pay alot to change dishes alot haven't even had superdish that long.


Your answer is here if i am not mistaken (from above somewhere) :


> Summary:
> - Effective for All Activations Starting 9/27/05
> - All VOOM for New and Existing Subscribers in 129 Footprint now receive DISH 1000
> - No antenna configuration change outside of 129 Footprint
> ...


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Darkman said:


> Next ------> Pocket DISH! ... this is a Fun, Fun products!
> 
> -You heard of IPod and portable media players.. BUT - this IS better!
> - Not only portable storage and playback of audio, photos, internet video files, But you also get a Quick transfer of DISH Network DVR programs you wanna watch - like a Charlie Chat, Sitcoms.. Movies, etc.. anything you wanna watch...


Ok, any prices on these "pocket Dishes" yet? And this is saying that right now they only work w/ 942's?


----------



## Markusian (Aug 12, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Summary:
> - Effective for All Activations Starting 9/27/05
> - All VOOM for New and Existing Subscribers in 129 Footprint now receive DISH 1000


I'm in California and I have VOOM. Does this mean that they are actually going to replace my Dish500 and 61.5 wing with Dish 1000?


----------



## brycekholt (Mar 21, 2005)

Darkman, 
I dont mean to be confusing but I am in Twin Falls Idaho and need a 148 dish to get my locals. Does this mean that they are uplinking 148 locals to 110/119? Even if I am outside the D1000 markets I only have to pay a 99.00$ upgrade to get a Dish 1000? 

Thanks Guys.

Bryce 

Twin Falls, Idaho


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Markusian said:


> I'm in California and I have VOOM. Does this mean that they are actually going to replace my Dish500 and 61.5 wing with Dish 1000?


Unless you are in one of the 25 markets, don't expect a change.

Personally I'd spin that 61.5 dish over to 129 as soon as E* makes the announcement or sells their first public D1000.

JL


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

is there a URL more more on the Pocket Dish ?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

tsmacro said:


> Ok, any prices on these "pocket Dishes" yet? And this is saying that right now they only work w/ 942's?


I don't know.. 
Possible.. 
I am just providing details as i hear them...

Anyhow...Gonna continue now:

-----
Leslie is continuing about Pocket DISH:

She said .. Later we ll be doing s/w download for 522 and 625 .. We ll let you know when.. times will be slower than for 942 (will let you know later)

- Displays on LCD screen
- Displays on connected device, like on TV .. for example when you are in the Hotel Room.. you don't have to watch their NASTY Cable programming (hehe) .. you can watch the programming that you brought with you from home! (something she needed to do last week in the Hotel at CDS (?) .. "Was a good thing!")

For more information on Pocket DISH .. we ve got a quick facts document:

Quick Facts:
- Games are available for the AV402E (2.2 inch) and AV700E ( 7 inch) units (smaller one and larger one basically.. not on AV500 (4 inch display) i guess))
- HD content is not tranferable .. just Standard Definition (SD)
- The non-PocketDISH Archos units and any other portable media player/recorders do not have the special s/w to operate via USB with our products

(so that is the cool thing .. differantiating thing about Pocket DISH - is that Quick, beautiful content! ... you want THAT - you want a Pocket DISH!

-------
Resources

PocketDISH:
- Packout
--- Quick Reference Guide 
--- User's Guide
--- Introductory videos

- Retailer Care Site
--- Quick Facts
--- QRG and User's Guide

She is showing picture of Quick Reference Guide .. hehe - it's big when she unfolded it 

Jim - OK .. Thanks Leslie .. Pretty good stuff.. I had a chance to play with it.... with 4 inch.. and i actually can get it to work.. it's just amazing.. 
We talked about DVR changing things.. This is even more so.. This is DVR that you can put in your pocket.. Personally i like 4 inch.. I don't have to wear my glasses.. Nice and Clear.. has 30 Gig space.. you can put it in your pocket and literary take it with you anywhere...

He is holding it.. then takes the bigger one .. i guess 7 incher..and says - This one.. maybe we should have named it CarDISH .. it's great in the Car.. or in Brief Case.. Those that were carrying laptop.. can put this in their.. instead of DVDs.. etc..

Leslie said.. she was coming back from Detroit on a plane .. and had the 4 incher in front of her.. and this guy asked what it was.. so she told him .. showed him..
.. and later the guy was going to watch something on his PC.. and his Power run out... (or something..) .. and he was all depressed and bored there.. and then he asked her if he can watch her thingy...
So she had some content on her 2.2 incher.. and gave it to him.. and he kept on watching it until the plane landed.. (even though at the landing you are NOT supposed to .. so Don't do it).. and she said to herself: "Woo-hoo.. I beat your computer Buddy.. This is great!" .. So that was fun...

Amir.. Retailers just loved this thing.. 
They introduced it during the Team Summit... So that's the advantage sometimes to be at the Team Summit... the gave discounts on the 2.2, 4 and 7 inchers to those attending.. and they ll be first ones to get it.... You NEED to attend! 

7 inchers coming in first..

7 inch - Available next week....
2.2 and 4 inch - available End of the Months..

Download for the 942 ..for the High Speed transfer is going to happen on 20th of September...

....
Pricing PocketDISH:

2.2" - 402E --- MSRP: $329
4.0" - 500E --- MSRP: $499
7.0" - 700E --- MSRP: $599

(retailers that were at Team Summit will get their discounts from their cost as well)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

brycekholt said:


> Darkman,
> I dont mean to be confusing but I am in Twin Falls Idaho and need a 148 dish to get my locals. Does this mean that they are uplinking 148 locals to 110/119? Even if I am outside the D1000 markets I only have to pay a 99.00$ upgrade to get a Dish 1000?
> 
> Thanks Guys.
> ...


Not sure.. i just type what they give me 

There are some schedules above though.. on "Now and after Sept. 27th"
and some Summary with pricing....
If your answer isn't there, etc.. I suggest calling DISH .. or waiting a bit.. etc.. or maybe some of experts here can answer your question...

Sorry.. but i only type what is provided to me


----------



## brycekholt (Mar 21, 2005)

Thats ok Darkman, if you get the chance ask. I would think that a lot of room should be avalible to move some of the other markets over to 110-119-129 and save Dish the hassle of installing a second dish. Thanks!


Bryce


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

brycekholt said:


> I am in Twin Falls Idaho and need a 148 dish to get my locals. Does this mean that they are uplinking 148 locals to 110/119? Even if I am outside the D1000 markets I only have to pay a 99.00$ upgrade to get a Dish 1000?


No, Twin Falls will not be available on a Dish 1000. The enitre market is at 148 and will stay there


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It's a one-way pipe.

Some locals may move to EchoStar 10 when it launches to the 110w slot. If your market is completely on 148w don't expect much change for quite some time. There is not likely to be any space for such changes.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Darkman said:


> Not sure.. i just type what they give me
> 
> Sorry.. but i only type what is provided to me


LMAO!!!! Yeah that's a good one Darkman....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

brycekholt said:


> Thats ok Darkman, if you get the chance ask. I would think that a lot of room should be avalible to move some of the other markets over to 110-119-129 and save Dish the hassle of installing a second dish. Thanks!


There are a dozen channels from 5 markets in 148 that need to move to 110 or 119 before E* deals with the 14 complete markets (like yours) on 148.

Right now E* is dealing with a legal issue --- getting locals on 'one dish' (your locals are on one dish - just not the same dish as your main channels). The markets moving from 105 and 121 have a different problem --- reception.

They MAY end up moving more markets off the wings in the long run. Think of this as step one. 

JL


----------



## glennh73 (Sep 5, 2005)

OK, I'm new to this as i have my Dish coming the 24th of this month and I'm in the Pittsburgh market.

Now not sure if Pittsburgh counts for getting Dish 1000 or not, but wanted to know if i should redo the appointment till the following week cause i don't want to get caught in a switch over.

Have a bad feeling i should of waited.

So anyone my zip is 16201 will i be getting the Dish 1000 in my market and if so what do i do?


----------



## brycekholt (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks Guys. I appreciate the help. I will patiently wait. By the time my locals are moved to 110-119-129 I will probably be in Boise, ID, or my hometown of SLC, Utah anyway and will get a dish 1000 then. Is Voom up on 129 now? I may consider paying the 100 bucks through a local retailer and see if they will put up a dish 1000 for me. I will check with Dish and my local retailer.

You guys rock! Thanks for the quick response.

Bryce


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

glennh73 said:


> OK, I'm new to this as i have my Dish coming the 24th of this month and I'm in the Pittsburgh market.
> 
> Now not sure if Pittsburgh counts for getting Dish 1000 or not, but wanted to know if i should redo the appointment till the following week cause i don't want to get caught in a switch over.
> 
> ...


There is no indication that Pittsburgh is going to be a DISH1000 city. The Cornerstone local is still only known to be on 61.5.


----------



## brycekholt (Mar 21, 2005)

BTW my parents are in Salt Lake City Utah. Will they have to pay for a Dish 1000 or will dish do this for free because it is a Must Carry Market? I handle all thier dish stuff and need to know if I need to setup anything while I am down there. 

Thanks, 

Bryce


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

glennh73 said:


> OK, I'm new to this as i have my Dish coming the 24th of this month and I'm in the Pittsburgh market.
> ...
> So anyone my zip is 16201 will i be getting the Dish 1000 in my market and if so what do i do?


Pittsburgh is not on the list Darkman quoted nor is it's one 61.5 channel currently testing on 129. Darkman quoted the footprint above as:


> 129 Footprint:
> 
> Covers 2/3 of United States
> 
> ...


Personal Opinion: I'm not counting on Pittsburgh going to D1000. They will find room for that one channel on 110 or 119 before next May's deadline.

JL


----------



## glennh73 (Sep 5, 2005)

So if Pittsburgh don't go D1000, is that a big lose, i mean i really don't understand the benefits of D1000, though i know i want the new MPEG4 Receivers i see metion off.

Afraid that the rest of the nation gets all the goodies and being stuck in Pa gets me nothing.


----------



## johnbelt28 (Nov 6, 2004)

will my locals from 105 be gone on Sept.27?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Some Phone calls i guess.. as a Caller is now on the Line.... .. Retailer effected by Katrina... and his situation is addressed ... (and others in his shoes).. economics .. problems etc..

DISH said they will definatly support those retailers in some way.. just gotto figure all of this out...
Some homes are not even there any longer.....

Another Caller: Some Ambassidors can't have DISH.. cuz of Social Security Number... 
They want their International programming.... They can have DirecTV , Cable.. but NOT DISH...

Jim said .. the system is in place.. lots of fraud around etc... so it's Needed!
So situation is Not perfect.. But as you (the caller) said.. - those people have money... - Let them purchase their own Hardware up front.. and no problems any longer...
Unfortunatly if they can't provide Social Security Number.. they can't participate in some specials....

Another phonecall:
They guy is in Pensilvania somewhere or something..
and they have locals now with 105 SuperDISH...
But their Market is not effected by DISH 1000 ...
Where does it leave them basically?

Jim - You ll continue to use the current hardware .. SuperDISH etc.. until FURTHER NOTICE.... They know it's NOT an ideal solution for some.. But DISH is continuing to Launch new Satellites, etc.. and hopefully in future will figure something else out for those markets...

Jim goes on.. - any SuperDISH market NOT mentioned (above) as effected by "129 Transition" - stays AS IS for now....

.....
That's it basically..

Talking about details for Incentive Trip for Retailers... 
.....

Next Retailer Chat - Tuesday, October 13, 2005, 12 NOON ET....

Next Tech Forum - Monday, November 14, 2005 - 9 P.M. ET, Ch 101....

Next Charlie Chat - Monday, December 12, 2005 - 9 P.M ET, Ch 101....
( it's Christmas Time.. hehe  )

That's all she wrote!

P.S. ...As stated previously by me.. - maybe this is one of the last Retailer Chat Recaps that I am doing - as soon my connection to them might disappear...



BFG said:


> LMAO!!!! Yeah that's a good one Darkman....


I am glad i can keep you entertained then.... 

If NOT or NOT enough though - i suggest joining this group of folks ( that you know quite WELL by the way  ) .. and entertain yourself there somewhat or somewhat more:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=43537 (posts #11 and #12 there)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

glennh73 said:


> So if Pittsburgh don't go D1000, is that a big lose, i mean i really don't understand the benefits of D1000, though i know i want the new MPEG4 Receivers i see metion off.
> 
> Afraid that the rest of the nation gets all the goodies and being stuck in Pa gets me nothing.


I am in PA and am not worried in the slightest.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

johnbelt28 said:


> will my locals from 105 be gone on Sept.27?


Nope. Not possible for them to replace all those SuperDiSHes over night. Will be months.


----------



## glennh73 (Sep 5, 2005)

I probably shouldn't ask this here, but since I'm here, what is the advantage of a super dish to a Dish 500? I'm guessing I'm getting a Dish 500 so what if anything am i missing out?

And since it seems my Pittsburgh Market isn't D1000 Compliant how will i be affect as I'm will i not receive the new stations in HD and other stuff? Sorry I'm such a noob, but i just don't understand all of this yet.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

In Pittsburgh a 121 SuperDiSH would allow you to subscribe to those channels where they no speaka da english much. Otherwise not of any use.

The new HD locals are not announced and the configuration needed for them is not known.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

brycekholt said:


> BTW my parents are in Salt Lake City Utah. Will they have to pay for a Dish 1000 or will dish do this for free because it is a Must Carry Market? I handle all thier dish stuff and need to know if I need to setup anything while I am down there.


Isn't your answer here:


> Summary:
> - Effective for All Activations Starting 9/27/05
> - All VOOM for New and Existing Subscribers in 129 Footprint now receive DISH 1000
> - No antenna configuration change outside of 129 Footprint
> ...


I could be mistaken or wrong.. but from above Summary .. shouldn't it be interpreted like that: "If you are in the "129 Transition" Market and a New Subscriber - the HD will be provided to you at NO Additional Cost... However if you are in one of those "129 Transition" Markets and NOT a New Subscriber - your cost (if needed) might be $99.99..."

I could be wrong on that.. so someone correct me then.. .. Just trying to read what they provided in that Chat's 129 Transition Summary...

Also maybe some clues or or simply other useful relevance can be found in these (already mentioned above) details:


> How does it ALL work?
> 
> September 27th, 2005 - those locals will convert to D1000:
> 
> ...


Good "reads" anyhow.. even though their Schedules and Tables looked much nicer and neater than mine


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> I could be mistaken or wrong.. but from above Summary .. shouldn't it be interpreted like that: "If you are in the "129 Transition" Market and a New Subscriber - the HD will be provided to you at NO Additional Cost... However if you are in one of those "129 Transition" Markets and NOT a New Subscriber - your cost (if needed) might be $99.99..."


Make SURE you understand that as the D1000 to receive HD from 129 will be provided for no cost - not actual HD content!

JL


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Will the locals on 105/121 be shut off when it goes to 129? If so, when?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

James Long said:


> Make SURE you understand that as the D1000 to receive HD from 129 will be provided for no cost - not actual HD content!
> 
> JL


Yes.. That's right.. the Hardware to receive HD content .. and those few locals also i guess.. and NOT actual HD content...

That was quite clear to me .. right after i saw it.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> Will the locals on 105/121 be shut off when it goes to 129? If so, when?


Wasn't mentioned ( otherwise i would have mentioned it too  )

But as it will be a Transitional movement / period for this 129 thingy... - i would guess that - will not be shut off right away.... so more like over some time more likely... But NOT that soon....

DISH should know, i would think, the approximate time frame / goal for this "Shut Off" end reslult...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> Will the locals on 105/121 be shut off when it goes to 129? If so, when?


If it's anything like the original transition of locals from 61.5 to 119/110 then we are talking years. After the Boston nets moved to 119, it took a year before the Boston networks were turned off at 61.5.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

James Long said:


> Not mentioned in the city lists but uplinked to 129 ...
> MINNEAPOLIS, MN - 8583 (61.5°)
> LAS VEGAS, NV - 9037 (148°)
> PADUCAH, KY - 9262 (61.5°)
> KNOXVILLE, TN - 9318 (61.5° - not available at either location)


Any idea / thoughts on why are those uplinked there then?

Anyone....?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm guessing that they may still be deciding if there will be space on 110 for them by May.
The same for the other split markets that have not been mirrored.

JL


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Thanks, Darkman. 

A little confusing but since I'm in Chicago market, I think I get a free Dish 1000. I subscribe to HD Pak and VOOM channels. I have a Dish 500 plus a Dish 300 for 61.5. I currently have a 6000 receiver but want the MPEG4 compatible version of the 942 as soon as it is available. (I guess the 6000 will become a paper weight or door stop.)

If they give me a Dish 1000, will I also have everything I need to connect a 942 type receiver and use both tuners without running another cable to the house? I have two cables already with one feeding a 301 receiver in the bedroom. I really don't want any more cables because the dish has to be mounted on a shed 30 ft. behind the house to clear the neighbor's trees.


----------



## mindwarp (May 19, 2003)

I have a little confussion... Does this anyhow affects Puerto Rico market?


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

There is something I've missed. The dish 1000 is for high power satellites. I wasn't aware of a slot available at 129. Where did it come from?


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

olgeezer said:


> There is something I've missed. The dish 1000 is for high power satellites. I wasn't aware of a slot available at 129. Where did it come from?


 canada


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

oyving said:


> Any talk about mirroring CBS-HD East & West to 129?


Ditto to this... Don't want to move my 148 dish to 129 until they put up CBS 'somewhere', presumably on 129. Guess Dish only cares about Voom and the $5 it gives and not the CBS national feeds that we get from the Wing sats.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

juan ellitinez said:


> canada


Does that mean that dish is using the location for Canada as well as the US?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> There is something I've missed. The dish 1000 is for high power satellites. I wasn't aware of a slot available at 129. Where did it come from?


Huh?

Am i missing something olgeezer, or?

cuz weren't there many 129's threads/posts lately in this section of the forum?
examples:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=44682

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=45808&page=2&pp=25 (post # 40 there for example)

and some other threads/posts i am sure....

P.S. You are probably refering to something else .. NOT about 129 existance specifically


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I assume that's not ALL superdish markets (superdish is not going away)?

I'm in Denver and have both wings with both East and West CBS HD feeds. At this point dish 1000 doesn't buy me anything except the loss of a CBS HD feed.

Wonder how long before the locals get pulled form the wing?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> Not mentioned in the city lists but uplinked to 129 ...
> MINNEAPOLIS, MN - 8583 (61.5°)
> LAS VEGAS, NV - 9037 (148°)
> PADUCAH, KY - 9262 (61.5°)
> KNOXVILLE, TN - 9318 (61.5° - not available at either location)


Maybe they don't have enough hardware readily available to do all those cities at once.


----------



## lifterguy (Dec 22, 2003)

glennh73 said:


> I probably shouldn't ask this here, but since I'm here, what is the advantage of a super dish to a Dish 500? I'm guessing I'm getting a Dish 500 so what if anything am i missing out?
> 
> And since it seems my Pittsburgh Market isn't D1000 Compliant how will i be affect as I'm will i not receive the new stations in HD and other stuff? Sorry I'm such a noob, but i just don't understand all of this yet.


glennh73 - I'm also in the Pittsburgh market, and it you have not had your Dish install yet, here is what you need to know:
You will get all of your SD programming and all but one of your locals with a Dish 500. But, if you want Cornerstone Television (Channel 40 - the Christian station), or CBS HD, or VOOM HD, you will need a second dish pointed at 61.5. (As far as I know, this cannot be done with Superdish - someone else here will correct me if I'm wrong.) Since you have one local station - channel 40 - on the wing satellite, the Dish installer must install the second dish at no additional charge if you request it. My advice is to ask for the second dish. I got my second dish installed just for the CBS HD feed, (I don't watch channel 40), but was in luck that I already had it when they decided to put VOOM at 61.5. Even if you don't plan on getting HD now, you need to consider that you may want HD in the not too distant future. Since it costs you nothing more, the only reason not to get the second dish is the appearance (some people think the extra dish is unsightly - go figure.) But make sure you ask for it - the installer may not want to do it, and you will have to insist that you want it.


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

Correct, SuperDish will not receive 61.5 (or 148). Be aware, though, that since Dish is testing HD / Voom at 129, it would appear that this will all move to 129, using a dish 1000. So 61.5 might not be needed anymore (CBS TBD). Other posts I've read claimed CSRs were saying the dish 1000/129 satellite would be available to subscribers very soon. Take that FWIW. Would you want a second dish installed if it might not be of use in the near future?

And how is Pittsburgh not "dish 1000 compliant?" The dish 1000 might be the primary way to get HD in the future.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Huh?
> 
> Am i missing something olgeezer, or?
> 
> ...


The question was where the slot came from and how was dish allowed to use it for the US market and is it still being used for the Canadian market?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I am sure some knowledgable people, like JohnH, etc would know the answer to those questions / concerns of yours


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

olgeezer said:


> The question was where the slot came from and how was dish allowed to use it for the US market and is it still being used for the Canadian market?


Probably the same way directv got to use their canadian slot I think it 77 degrees


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

I thought it unusual that we are using Canadian slots, but the FCC won't approve the new International slots available to DBS. They could sell those slots for a ton.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info Juan and John


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

navychop said:


> Correct, SuperDish will not receive 61.5 (or 148). Be aware, though, that since Dish is testing HD / Voom at 129, it would appear that this will all move to 129, using a dish 1000. So 61.5 might not be needed anymore (CBS TBD). Other posts I've read claimed CSRs were saying the dish 1000/129 satellite would be available to subscribers very soon. Take that FWIW. Would you want a second dish installed if it might not be of use in the near future?
> 
> And how is Pittsburgh not "dish 1000 compliant?" The dish 1000 might be the primary way to get HD in the future.


 It is official - as posted in this very thread!

Voom on 129. D1000 in public release as of Sept. 27th (although I'm expecting to receive and install one in a few days).


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

olgeezer said:


> I thought it unusual that we are using Canadian slots, but the FCC won't approve the new International slots available to DBS. They could sell those slots for a ton.


The problem is that this isn't an FCC issue. It is an ITU (International Telecommunications Union) issue.

The Region 2 BSS plan is what governs Canadian and American DBS slots. They are spaced approximately 9 degrees apart. Any change to the BSS plan must go through the ITU. Hence the reason for using Canadian slots now, as opposed to waiting for the ITU to approve changes to the BSS plan.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Even the use of Canadian slots in the US requires ITU permission. The BSS plan that Greg refers to also includes footprints. One cannot just grab a slot and send a beam anywhere - it must be within the authorized footprint. (Even changes within US birds get filed with the ITU.)

The orbital slots that the FCC is avoiding "approving" are tweeners that are assigned to Gibraltar. FCC approval would be a letter to the ITU asking for international approval - not the last word.

JL


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you simplesimon. I assume we'll be hearing from you about the 1000 & reception levels for each satellite?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

SimpleSimon said:


> It is official - as posted in this very thread!
> 
> Voom on 129. D1000 in public release as of Sept. 27th (although I'm expecting to receive and install one in a few days).


Of course it's Official, as i would NOT lie :lol:


----------



## Shellback X 23 (Sep 19, 2004)

OK I am somewhat confused. I am in the Roanoke DMA and I get "Must Carry" & CBS-HD on a 61.5 wing antenna. I had VOOM but droped it for lack of content. 

Will I get charged $99.95 to resubscribe to VOOM if the content gets better after 9/27/05? If I was to get charged I could subscribe now and hope that in the next 20 months the content gets up to my level of interest.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

dishbacker said:


> Ditto to this... Don't want to move my 148 dish to 129 until they put up CBS 'somewhere', presumably on 129. Guess Dish only cares about Voom and the $5 it gives and not the CBS national feeds that we get from the Wing sats.


This is KEY for me! Why would I swing the dish and LOSE the CBSHD feed? Not going to happen!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Wouldn't it be logical to assume that that CBSHD would get added to the new location also then? 

Hopefully all in due time...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Shellback X 23 said:


> OK I am somewhat confused. I am in the Roanoke DMA and I get "Must Carry" & CBS-HD on a 61.5 wing antenna. I had VOOM but droped it for lack of content.
> 
> Will I get charged $99.95 to resubscribe to VOOM if the content gets better after 9/27/05? If I was to get charged I could subscribe now and hope that in the next 20 months the content gets up to my level of interest.


Don't know why they would charge you since you have a dish already installed which can receive the channels. I don't expect VOOM channels to leave 61.5 since there is no 129 support for New England and a bit south, not to mention Florida and South Texas.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

dishbacker said:


> Ditto to this... Don't want to move my 148 dish to 129 until they put up CBS 'somewhere', presumably on 129. Guess Dish only cares about Voom and the $5 it gives and not the CBS national feeds that we get from the Wing sats.


So keep the 148 dish. Replace the Dish 500 with a Dish 1000. Accomplishes the same purpose.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> Don't know why they would charge you since you have a dish already installed which can receive the channels. I don't expect VOOM channels to leave 61.5 since there is no 129 support for New England and a bit south, not to mention Florida and South Texas.


Exactly John!


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Mikey said:


> So keep the 148 dish. Replace the Dish 500 with a Dish 1000. Accomplishes the same purpose.


only if you have a DPP44 to hook it all up with... and the probable extra cost for that switch.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

dishbacker said:


> only if you have a DPP44 to hook it all up with... and the probable extra cost for that switch.


Looking back in this thread:



darkman said:


> ...Optional Configurations:
> - DP Plus Twin will not work with DP 34 switch
> Swap LNBFs to use with DP34 ... DP Twin DP Quad, DP Duals, etc
> - Swap all LNBFs with 3 Legacy Dual LNBFs .. and use with SW64 Switch...


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks Greg and James (alurker). I was aware of the ITU. I thought that the locations that were assigned to Canada could only be used for Canadian transmission. That's why I was suprised by Dish and Direct's moves. Thanks again


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Mikey said:


> So keep the 148 dish. Replace the Dish 500 with a Dish 1000. Accomplishes the same purpose.


This still doesnt work for those of us that get CBSHD E&W i.e 61.5&148.
We will lose one of them


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Paradox-sj said:


> This still doesnt work for those of us that get CBSHD E&W i.e 61.5&148.
> We will lose one of them


Works fine. Just don't do it.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Maybe they will move the Cbs east coast/west coast hd signal to 129 slot as well so you can get all your hd on one dish 1000. They are already mirroring the Voom channels from 61.5 sat on the 129 sat. Then you could have it on 61.5,129 and 148 sats. 

They still need another dish 1000 for the rest of the country that can't use the 129 sat. Maybe then they could move Voom off of 61.5 sat or move Rainbow1 so they can use it at another slot ,and then you would have a one dish solution for hd and locals for the rest of the country.


----------



## Shellback X 23 (Sep 19, 2004)

I will assume that the Dish 1000 will be a skewed antenna which will preclude putting it on top of my Motorhome. Got to keep the Tripod if I get a 1000 I guess

And if I get a 1000 I will have to quit using the Wiengard on top because it is a Legacy LNB. Right now I use it with a legacy 500 on the tripod to get 110 & 119 and my 61.5 Must Carries while on the road, but if they move the Must Carries (Roanoke) to 129 I guess I will be forced to buy a 1000 for the MH. How much is that going to be?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Could just point the one on the roof at 129.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Does the Dish1000 use the same mast that a Dish300 and a Dish500 uses?


----------



## Shellback X 23 (Sep 19, 2004)

JohnH said:


> Could just point the one on the roof at 129.


Yes I could, didn't think of that. Right now its pointed at 61.5 and I have a 21 switch going to the receiver.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Of course it's Official, as i would NOT lie :lol:


It's "official" to retailers --- and short fuse with the equipment date and start date (days and weeks away) it is highly likely that it will happen on the schedule noted. I'm always shy of calling things official until there is a press release, investor statement, or it actually happens.

After all ... we've had announcements by Charlie himself on public chats that were apparently far from official and have yet to actually happen. 

JL


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

regardless.. - if it was announced at the Retailer Chat.. - it is QUITE "official" to me


----------



## PDR (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm in L.A. with a two dish set up so I get 148 but can't get Voom. Is it possible to get the dish 1000 (thus getting Voom) and keep 148 for CBS HD and the L. A. Locals which are on 148 or will that create a worm hole and I'll find myself somewhere in the Orion Nebulae.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Should be possible once the DiSH1000 becomes available. A 4-sat configuration is possible on most receivers now. Likely would have to pay the $99 though.


----------



## BrettTRay (Aug 13, 2005)

has any of the retailers received any of the Dish 1000's yet.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

will be available on 15th .. (as i noted earlier in the thread)


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Mikey said:


> Looking back in this thread:
> 
> Originally Posted by darkman
> ...Optional Configurations:
> ...


And that will cause me to a) need more than 2 runs into my house and b) more than 1 run to my 921. Guess Dish won't be getting my $5 a month for a while...


----------



## CoreyH (Jul 4, 2005)

I was dissapointed to not hear mention of Dish using 129 to light up the remaining 46 DMAs that do not currently receive locals. I do understand that Dish is feeding the tyranny of the urgent in getting a single dish solution to move the winged locals by May. Gotta keep the FCC happy - I get that.

Dish also wants to get Voom off 61.5 for most of the country - and add the balance of Voom - I get that too. Superdishes are more costly for Dish to make - more costly to compensate dealers to install - so Dish wants to move 105/121 to 129 - I get that too.

However, the fact that dish isn't telling retailers in unlit markets to start installing D1000 tells me that perhaps dish is waiting to launch E10 at 110 to add these markets. Dish doesn't want me installing Dish 500's today that will have to be upgraded to D1000 in three months.

Arggh! That tells me we could be waiting another year for locals. Please say it aint so, Charlie. 

My largest customer base is in the Rochester/Mason City/Austin DMA. Rochester is a 100,000 population city that because of topology and distance from the broadcast towers in the DMA has next to zero OTA coverage (even with big antenna and amp). As such - Dish has next to no penetration in that city.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Darkman said:


> Of course it's Official, as i would NOT lie :lol:


 Well, yeah - that's what I said.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Shellback X 23 said:


> I will assume that the Dish 1000 will be a skewed antenna which will preclude putting it on top of my Motorhome. Got to keep the Tripod if I get a 1000 I guess
> 
> And if I get a 1000 I will have to quit using the Wiengard on top because it is a Legacy LNB. Right now I use it with a legacy 500 on the tripod to get 110 & 119 and my 61.5 Must Carries while on the road, but if they move the Must Carries (Roanoke) to 129 I guess I will be forced to buy a 1000 for the MH. How much is that going to be?


No - no problem. You just point your rooftop dish to 129, and aim the D500 as I showed you. 

Remember to run your check switch!


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

navychop said:


> Thank you simplesimon. I assume we'll be hearing from you about the 1000 & reception levels for each satellite?


 Probably.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CoreyH said:


> I was dissapointed to not hear mention of Dish using 129 to light up the remaining 46 DMAs that do not currently receive locals. ... Dish doesn't want me installing Dish 500's today that will have to be upgraded to D1000 in three months.


Until a couple of days ago E* was telling installers in the new D1000 markets to install D500's (and if pressed a side dish for the hidden locals) or SDs. Two weeks before the 'official' date they should start installing D1000's.

JL


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

Interesting that NYC isn't on the D1000 list - possibly conceding that 129 is too low in the sky here, and biting the bullet and putting it on D500? Would have to think that, as there is NO WAY SuperDishes would fly in the biggest DMA


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I have read all the many notes on the retailer chat. Im Confused.

I am in a Dish 1000 Market (as I have some locals on 148 ).

I already have the 2nd Dish for 148.

QUESTION
============
I want Voom.
Should I just point my 148 to 129 to get Voom and then call to activate it

Or

Should I wait and order Voom later so I can get a Dish 1000. If I wait will I get a FREE Dish 1000 since its needed for my locals, or will they still charge me $99?


----------



## Satech (Sep 15, 2005)

i read in a an email sent us that these antennas are going to ship soon possibly by the end of next week..9/24


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

hancox said:


> Interesting that NYC isn't on the D1000 list - possibly conceding that 129 is too low in the sky here, and biting the bullet and putting it on D500? Would have to think that, as there is NO WAY SuperDishes would fly in the biggest DMA


Also very likely that NYC would find room for all locals on 119/110 (perhaps after the new spot beam launch). Your market is just too big to force a dish exchange.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Well Chicago is quite low i understand (for 129 i guess) .. even though it's a Must Carry..

In any case they are doing Chicago (not as big as New York mind you.. but pretty big)

Why i mentioned it - cuz on the retailer chat there was a phone call from the concerned Retailer.. telling Jim and Amir .. that he is from Chicago.. and too many trees there for 129.. cuz it's too low.. (forgot exactly how low... but he said 25 i think)

And Jim answered him.. that he understand 25 is quite low.. but i think the minimum is lke 20 generally for them.. and that Installer(s) there should be able to find the place to put it.. etc etc..
Was quite long discussion with this Retailer about this actually... (cuz one gotto consider 110 and 119 also .. when accomodating for the D1000 installation for 129)

I know.. Chicago is NOT New York.. but it just came to my mind somehow 

How low is New York though anyhow.. (for the installation of 129) .. approx.. 
Just wondering .. that's all...


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

Darkman said:


> How low is New York though anyhow.. (for the installation of 129) .. approx..
> Just wondering .. that's all...


NY is 17.5. Damn low 

148 is 3.4  (Just plugged that in for fun...)


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

Damn - and it's 16.7 from the northeastern end of the NYC DMA. No @!#[email protected]#!#@ing way


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> How low is New York though anyhow.. (for the installation of 129) .. approx..


About 17 degrees? Real low.

I'm about 100-150 miles east of Chicago and can get 129 - but I did have to shift the dish to clear a tree that isn't hurting 119.

JL


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

dishbacker said:


> And that will cause me to a) need more than 2 runs into my house and b) more than 1 run to my 921. Guess Dish won't be getting my $5 a month for a while...


You will be able to connect a DPP44 to the DPP Twin. That will get you a 4th satellite slot and/or more than 2 receivers, any of which can be connected with just 1 run of RG6.

The standard configuration (DPP Twin with DP Dual or Single) also allows a single run connection for the 3 Dish1000 slots but only for 2 receivers. The DP34 can not be used with the DPP Twin so get a DP Twin for the DP34 or a DPP44 instead.


hancox said:


> Interesting that NYC isn't on the D1000 list


Neither are the rest of the states N of VA and PA.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Is the Dish 1000 free for existing Subs in a Dish 1000 area if they want to ADD Voom?


Is it true that the FCC will require Dish to install for free a Dish 1000 if they are in a Dish 1000 area and they have a 2nd dish for locals (to meet that all Locals on one dish requirement) Anyone know what date the FCC required this to be done by?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

If you don't have locals on 129 you'll have to pay $99 for a dish 1000 to have voom, If you do it's free


----------



## dublus (Sep 15, 2005)

Just to get some reassurance from an expert or two...

I'm getting dish installed this Saturday (180 package with HD and locals + 3 mo. HBO and Showtime). I live in the L.A. area (93021). From what it says above it doesn't make any difference when I decide to get Voom because either way (either before initial installation or after) it will cost me a hundred bucks to add Voom.

Is that correct?

If true then it might be better for me to wait so I only have one dish instead of two. (???)

Am I missing anything else that would be important to consider?


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

I scanned all the e-mails in this thread looking for my answer but alas, please forgive my ignorance when it comes to all of this info so I have to ask:
I am in Toledo, Ohio and I have a SuperDish with a 311, a 522 and an 811. I subscribe to HD Pak (FWIW). I want VOOM. Badly. But not badly enough to install another dish. Is there anything in all of these newly announced plans that will allow me to receive VOOM with my current setup? Or, is my answer:

"Jim goes on.. - any SuperDISH market NOT mentioned (above) as effected by "129 Transition" - stays AS IS for now...."

and I can just fuggetaboutit for now?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JerryR said:


> I scanned all the e-mails in this thread looking for my answer but alas, please forgive my ignorance when it comes to all of this info so I have to ask:
> I am in Toledo, Ohio and I have a SuperDish with a 311, a 522 and an 811. I subscribe to HD Pak (FWIW). I want VOOM. Badly. But not badly enough to install another dish. Is there anything in all of these newly announced plans that will allow me to receive VOOM with my current setup?


Unfortunately not ... but in a few months that is VERY likely to change.

JL


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

James Long said:


> Unfortunately not ... but in a few months that is VERY likely to change.
> 
> JL


Thanks for the response JL. That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

OK- I've reread this thread since I clearly missed a few things the first time thru. If I understand things correctly, here in northern VA when I move to HD (after the 962 is out) the retailer might replace my 500 with a 1000. Or he might have the option of installing a second dish to point at 129 (I don't subscribe to locals- OTA here is great). Or he might point this second dish to 61.5 (per post 14 Voom remains there, duplicated) if the 129 LOS is not too good (possible tree problem). I'd rather not have the second dish, but it might be necessary- and my locals are on 61.5.

Do I understand that correctly? And who has the 1 dish/2 dish option decision to make- me, or the retailer, or the LOS (forcing a second dish to 61.5)?

Also, as an RVer, I use a Dish 500 on the road. Maybe in a couple of years I'll want HD in the RV. Any idea if the Dish 1000 on a tripod will be about as easy to aim as the Dish 500? Too big for portable use?


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

Smart thing to do in your case would be to subscribe to locals long enough for them to come out
and put in the free 61.5 dish. Then, when you subscribe to Voom, unsubscribe the locals, thus
saving the 99.95 install fee for the 2nd dish.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

dublus said:


> Just to get some reassurance from an expert or two...


It's not that people are ignoring you, but you must realize that much of the talk in this thread is speculative. It can be difficult for people new to the forums to differentiate the fluff.

speculative part:

Since your 148 market has not been uplinked to 129... It's possible that Dish will ultimate place those channels on 110 (a new sat is planned for that location). You are a VERY big market and this would eliminate the requirement for Dish to give a lot of people a Dish 1000 for free.

It's also possible that at some point in the future Dish will eliminate the Dish 500 and just install a Dish 1000 for everyone (but this would probably be after all the one dish rules are met - 1-2 years).

In any case, you might as well just take your install and enjoy it. Nothing definate has been announced for Los Angeles. It's just too hard to predict what might or might not happen in the future.

With Respect To (WRT) Voom... The LA installers may not have any Dish 1000's yet. If you ask for Voom now they might try to install an extra Dish at 61.5 (difficult line of site). Probably easier to wait until the Dish 1000's are readily available.


----------



## dublus (Sep 15, 2005)

David_Levin said:


> It can be difficult for people new to the forums to differentiate the fluff..


Heh, that's an understatement...

I was basing my assumptions/questions on this:

"Summary:
- Effective for All Activations Starting 9/27/05
- All VOOM for New and Existing Subscribers in 129 Footprint now receive DISH 1000
- No antenna configuration change outside of 129 Footprint
- VOOM HD provided at no additional upfront cost in these 25 D1000 DMAs for new subs
- New Subscribers in other markets will pay $99.95 for VOOM HD
- Existing subscriber cost to add VOOM becomes $99.99 in all markets
- Reduced from $199.99 to $99.99 in SuperDISH Markets; Equipment dscount changes to reflect new consumer price point"

I believe that I'm not in one of those 25 D1000 markets as they were all listed and L.A. was not among them. So that leads me to believe that one of the following would apply to me:

- New Subscribers in other markets will pay $99.95 for VOOM HD *(if I order Voom now)*
- Existing subscriber cost to add VOOM becomes $99.99 in all markets *(if I order Voom later)*



David_Levin said:


> In any case, you might as well just take your install and enjoy it.


Yeah, that's what I've pretty much decided to do (the installer's coming tomorrow).

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Darkman said:


> Next Retailer Chat - Tuesday, October 13, 2005, 12 NOON ET....
> 
> Next Tech Forum - Monday, November 14, 2005 - 9 P.M. ET, Ch 101....
> 
> ...


Hmm.. just noticed - October 13, 2005 (for Next Retailer Chat) - is NOT Tuesday, but Thursday .. so must be my Typo or their mistake...

Does anyone know if Next Retailer Chat will be on Tuesday October 11th maybe or on Thursday October 13th?


----------



## mplsjeffm (May 28, 2005)

What is a dish 1000? is it the same 
as a "supper dish?"

How can I, a plain old custimer get to watch the retailer chap??
I have tired to download the information on the web site to start the paper work to be a retailer. Every time I get to the retailer page, I get a server not responding error message.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The Dish1000 is not the same as the SuperDish. It is meant to replace the SuperDish and is a solution for those markets that required two satellite dishes to get their local channels.

Consumers are not allowed to watch the retailer chat.


----------

